# ATMEL mikrokontrolleri >  lcd pie atmegas

## SawLV

Sveiki visi , man te problēma.

tātad par visu pēc kārtas. ar avr neesu ņēmies un šis man pirmais projekts. atradu vienā slāvu forumā lodēšanas staciju ko varētu uztaisīt aiz gara laika, bet kad visu saliku un saprogrammēju lcd neko nerāda. no sāka padomāju ka pats mega ir ar defektu, bet tad saliku diodes pie portiem un viss strādā. saliku to visu padarīšanu uz proto plates un rezultāts tas pats....

.hex ar esu varākus licis un fuse ar pētiju , izmaiņu nekādu. tātad vaina ir tieši pašā displejā lai gan uzliekot uz arduino viss griežas. kādam nav bijusi pieredze ar tādām situācijām ?

----------


## JDat

Izskatās vienkārši: http://www.boot.lv/forums/index.php?.../#entry1615289

Tobiš šis nav ekstrasensu forums. Meklē kļūdas kodā. 100 un viens iemesls kāpēc nestrādā.

----------


## karloslv

Ko tur var teikt, esi saskāries ar realitāti. Meklē vien kļūdu, bieži vien 90% no izstrādes ir kļūdu meklēšana. Gandrīz droši, ka vaina nav ne displejā, ne AVR. 

Cik saprotu, tad tev ir tikai kompilēta programma? Ja jau paši slāvi dievojas un zobu dod, ka tam .hex ir jāstrādā (un ir precedenti), tad meklē vainu dzelžos, slēgumā. Varbūt kaut kas nav pievilkts pie zemes vai pie VCC, varbūt barošanā trokšņi, varbūt zeme nav korekta, kā jau teica - te nav ekstrasensu. Ieliec detaļas, nobildē, ko esi sataisījis, kā, pēc kādām shēmām, nevis - varbūt kāds ir saskāries un ātri iedos 1 rindiņā atbildi. Piemēram, padauzi tamtamu.

----------


## SawLV

Atvainojiet, visu salabošu.


http://radiokot.ru/lab/controller/50/


un pāris manas bildes.

----------


## SawLV

izzvaniju visu , tika visur salikts viss ir tāpat , kkā man liekas ka saderība viņiem ar displeju nav. kā ir ar fuse, tās var kko mainīt ? piemēram kkas ar frekvencēm ?




displejs http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300611645704?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

----------


## karloslv

Drusciņ pornogrāfiski izskatās vadi pie displeja. Esi drošs, ka shēmas zeme tiešām savienojas ar Vss un RW? Un uz Vdd pienāk +5V? Un Vo ir caur potenciometru pieslēgts? Ja tā, ieslēdzot barošanu un pagrozot kontrasta potenciometru, vienā galā jābūt redzamam efektam, kad visi segmenti kļūst tumšāki.

Fuses es lieki neaiztiktu, atstāj visu kā standartā, izmaini tikai tik, cik aprakstīts tajā lapā.

Ja man būtu šaubas, es uzrakstītu mazu programmu _kāju raustīšanai_, ar kuru tad varētu pārbaudīt, ka uz displeju iet pareizie signāli.

----------


## SawLV

ar testeri izzvaniju, rāda ka visur ir kontakts, spriegums ar itkā uzrādas. pagriežot poci uz displeja parādās pirmās rindas visi segmti. Tiešām es nesaprotu kas pie vainas.

----------


## karloslv

Nu tālāk var būt vairāki varianti:
1) Ja var dabūt tā softa pirmkodu, tad to var studēt un meklēt, vai visas aiztures displeja vadībai ir korekti implementētas. Varbūt pagadījies kaut kāds čips, kam tās softa aiztures ir tieši uz robežas.
2) Pamēģināt pašam uzrakstīt testa programmu, kurā zini droši, kāda aizture kur ir un kas tieši notiek. 
3) Ar loģikas analizatoru pētīt signālus, kas nāk uz displeju. 

Es pats šim displejam izveidoju savu bibliotēku, tad vismaz zināju, kas tieši tajā notiek, bet ceļš uz to nebija ļoti viegls, dabūt rezultātu 'neko nerāda' ir diezgan vienkārši.

----------


## SawLV

ilgi čakarējos kamēr neizdomāju ka jāpameiģina tas pats arduino pie tas pašas plates pievienot. šoreiz tā bija stūba , ar aci nesaskatāma kļūda. Atvainojiet par neērtībām.

mācība nr.1 vienmēr pārbaudīt arī blakus esošos kontaktus ar izzvanīšanas metodi !

----------


## karloslv

Ā, jā, es jau sākumā gribēju teikt, ka nepietiek pārbaudīt, vai viss, kam jābūt savienotam, ir savienots, vajag pārbaudīt arī to, vai nav kaut kas *par daudz* savienots  :: 

Bet stulbas kļūdas ir pārsvarā gadījumu. Arī Challenger nepaveicās tīri stulbas kļūdas dēļ...

----------


## ezis666

Bet vispār briesmīga lieta, priekš termoregulatora Mega16, pilnīgi pietiktu ar attiny44

----------

